# MS SQL Server Preview on Linux



## Disparia (Nov 17, 2016)

http://betanews.com/2016/11/16/microsoft-sql-server-preview-ubuntu-red-hat-enterprise-linux-rhel/

Have it installed in a Ubuntu VM and was able to connect to it via SSMS 16.5 from Windows, though it only has partial functionality. Downloading 17.0 RC1 now to see if it's a better fit.


----------

